# Orchids in the aquarium?



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

I was at an orchid show down here in Miami this weekend, and I started to wonder if anyone grew orchids above they're aquariums. Has anyone done this over they're open top aquarium? 

Most every orchid was growing on a piece of wood at the show, so I'm attaching a "Vanda Miss Joaqium" onto a piece of driftwood that sticks out above my water line. Interested to see how it works out. Here's a couple pics of orchids I took at the show.





































I bought these 4 from the show to add to the collection.

Epc Rene Marques 'tyler'









Black Memoria Anna Balmores









Vanda Miss Joaqium 'Douglas'









Black Good News 'Carmela'


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Many people do orchids in vivariums, I don't see why it would not work over aquarium. Humid but dry roots, good air flow, aren't those what orchids need? 

www.dendrboard.com - vivariums, a lot of orchids


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh man, I do NOT need another hobby  Gorgeous plants and pictures. Please, please start a journal ...


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

OVT said:


> Oh man, I do NOT need another hobby


Haha....I hear ya on that one.

Nice dog, is that a Great dane?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you and he is a Great Dane


BlueJack said:


> Nice dog, is that a Great dane?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, do start a journal thread, I'll be subscribing to it. I'm trying to bring an Orchid back to life in my emersed tank right now. It's a "rescue" orchid I took from a neglectful owner. :icon_roll My tank is 80degrees and 90% humidity. 

So it should be interesting to see if I can get it going again.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I would like to try a few orchids in my 55g


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

There's something called 'deep water culture'; aquaponics, pretty much. Completely possible in our tanks. Mine will be orchid'd eventually.

I love the fourth!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

OVT said:


> Oh man, I do NOT need another hobby  Gorgeous plants and pictures. Please, please start a journal ...





DogFish said:


> Yes, do start a journal thread,


seen this one?
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/142646-dirtland-10g.html


----------



## Alplily (Jan 1, 2012)

Orchids are a bit like fish... you need to get the right species for your conditions OR create the right conditions for your species. In general, very hot and humid with stagnant air will kill most plants. Those conditions are perfect for fungal and bacterial infections, leading to rot. Cool temps and wet roots can cause similar trouble with many species. Most common species prefer to be drenched with water, and allowed to just about dry out before they are drenched again. If you find the right species for your conditions, you can likely be successful! Keep in mind that most orchids need a change in photo-period and/or an overnight temperature drop to initiate blooms...


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> seen this one?
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/142646-dirtland-10g.html


Ha ha, that is the OP's tank.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

karatekid14 said:


> Ha ha, that is the OP's tank.


exactly roud:


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Mike thanks for bringing that one up, nice looking tank.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Now I positively hate this... :icon_bigg
(I just might find some space for a new tank in master bathroom)
Uhm, who needs 2 sinks anyways?



karatekid14 said:


> Ha ha, that is the OP's tank.


----------



## Psionic (Dec 22, 2011)

If you'd want one that could handle strong lights, you can plant a full sun orchid. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.515098,-98.564696


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

I think I found my template! er...i mean, totally unfeasible dream tank one day. 

Something like this would stick out above the water line, filled with orchids, mosses etc. I'm guessing a tank like a 110g X-High would work great.




























*Pics from Grimm over @ orchidboard


----------



## Wy Renegade (Nov 29, 2011)

Great looking tank there. As was stated previously I would think the biggest issue with these would by find the right orchids. If I remember correctly Hydrophyte over on the orchidboard did something similar or at least talked about it. Not sure if that is the same Hydrophyte that is a sponsor here, although I believe both are from the same place, so perhaps. If you search riparium over there, I believe his 56gal tank comes up.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 10, 2008)

BlueJack said:


> I think I found my template! er...i mean, totally unfeasible dream tank one day.
> 
> Something like this would stick out above the water line, filled with orchids, mosses etc. I'm guessing a tank like a 110g X-High would work great.
> 
> ...


 Looks like most dart frog habitats. 

I'd love to build something huge like this with fish in the water, and a lot of semi aquatic stuff, maybe some terrestrial reptiles or something.


----------

